# Question.



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

As I'm screwing out the drywall and I miss a stud. Is it ok to hit it with my hammer. And will the mud hold that screw in. As the tapers go over it. Is it really necessary to pull every screw out I miss. Once in a while I would grab another screw and tap the one I miss with that one, with my hammer, to get it deep in there. But, can't I just hit it with my hammer, as I were nailing a nail. Understand.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I understand.. That's called tapping the dead screws ! 


Hey!! Try this! DON'T MISS THE STUDS!!! :laughing::laughing:


Sorry dude ! I couldn't help myself !

So long as there aren't too many of them [?] I don't see where It's a problem . Lots of times I'll find clickers that look like they're in the stud but find they're dead. 

I Myself .. I'd pull em. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

johnmeto said:


> Tap the extractor gently into place and turn it with a socket wrench. The multi-spline extractor is good for Torx and Allen head screws if the cylindrical body.


......:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

AtlanticWB said:


> Suggestion for rotary drywall sanders:
> 
> The most popular kind and the ones we have are the Porter Cable.
> 
> Example: Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7800 4.7 Amp Drywall Sander with 13-Foot Hose: Home Improvement


Why do all of your posts seen nonsensical? Wondering if you are a bot or a spammer.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

They tend to work their way out as nail pops in the future if you leave them in. Get rid of them.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Why do all of your posts seen nonsensical? Wondering if you are a bot or a spammer.


That post you've quoted is from '07, the poster hasn't logged in since '08.
Why did you carry it from another thread and place it here? :blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't, I quoted it and typed my response, must be a system glitch. What I quoted was "johnmeto"s post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Very observant of you to catch it, being a moderator it must come natural to you fr8 :jester:.
How bizarre.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Is this drywall talk or diy talk? Just pound in the missers and the ones that do hit leave em out about a1/16" so the mud will cover the screw better


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All jokes aside I've actually had a builder leave them slightly out lately. Thinks if they are flush or just below then it's busted the board paper? ?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> All jokes aside I've actually had a builder leave them slightly out lately. Thinks if they are flush or just below then it's busted the board paper? ?


I would not say a thing to anyone and take the time to screw in the high screws and smile. 
My invoice would be made out the same as normal with a new item labeled screwed sqft x2 x rate. :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I did a restaurant with my helper and it was a full 8 hr day for one man setting screws. Job was hr rates so I got paid but his boss was pissed. Bit annoying for us. 4hrs driving a day to spend time screw setting. I love my Milwaukee screw guns.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

After I started nailing at 14 I was given a nail spotter.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

scottktmrider said:


> Is this drywall talk or diy talk? Just pound in the missers and the ones that do hit leave em out about a1/16" so the mud will cover the screw better



This is drywall talk. Or can't you read my question and don't you know what this site is about. Is all about opinions, suggestions and questions. Idiot.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rico1982 said:


> This is drywall talk. Or can't you read my question and don't you know what this site is about. Is all about opinions, suggestions and questions. Idiot.


I think Scott was just kidding around.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Rico1982 said:


> This is drywall talk. Or can't you read my question and don't you know what this site is about. Is all about opinions, suggestions and questions. Idiot.[/QUOTE
> Sorry but this is something u should learn in the first day of hanging drywall


----------

